# there is still hope



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 4, 2004)

Let me share your story with you and I hope this may answer alot of questions that alot of you have been seeking answers to you.  back in october I was 212 lbs of solid muscle and by november i eneded up at 186 lbs my last show.  Here is what happened.  back in october and through dieting I was using alot of caffine and other ft burners not knowing that caffine was one of the major contributing cause to the problem alog with stressing my body from under calories and external stress as well.  Little did I not know there was a little bastard nside of me that was growing at an astronomical rate.  In october i started to have digestion problems and starting to have diffiultty getting leaner which in the past was no problem.  As my prep went on i used herbals teas to help with me getting backed up unknown the fat that I was setting my self up for further diaster.  Having created the perfect enviromnet for the yeast to multipy not even kowing it symptoms started to take place and I was unaware of what was really happening.  after the show I went back eting normal adding in more carbs and sugar postwork which unknowing to me was even eeding them even more.  In december the constipation got so bad that I went to the doctors and they passed it of as digesiton problems and gave me axative depleing my body even more of nutrients.  at this stage he yeast was starting to penetrate my intestinal track and all he calore i was eating was backing up in me causing me even ore distress and feeding them ven more.  In january i went to see a specialist and got colonscopy which should nothing so they labeled as IBS and gave me miralax and  paxil for depression and sent me on my way.  Now with the holidays past (created more depression) I was staring to have syptoms  of low body emperatutre, low bp, low pulsse, and alot of muscle mass loss so I said enough of this and went to the emergency room and found my self totally depleted of minerals and on the verge of having a cardia arrest in a few weeks.  My thyroid test came back normal but i was exhibiting symptms of hypothyroidism and something was not clicking UNTILL now
THis is the discovery that I made that will make you think twice about results and numbers.  What candida does is mutates on certain organs and shuts them down but continues to send false signals to other organs.  For example thyroid, candida took over my thyroid and shut it down but test results came back normal becuase the candida was mimic the signals and giving false readings.  Also there was  thick layer of white coaing on my tongue that is a defeinete indicator of candida over growth, but know with help of alot of research the coating is slowly disappearing becuase of my strict eating and antifungal supplements.  The endo wanted to stick me on thyroid but i told to shove it up his as and walked out and give mybody time to recovery once getting rid of this.  my thyroid will return back to normal as well as my test levels once the candida is gone becuase it is keeep my test levels down becuase the bi prodcut i10 times stronger then ethanol alcohol which is preventing my testoserone frm rising.  I have became an expret on this topic and Ihope I have shed some light on possible alot of your problems as well....  I am down about 40lbs ahve no mental clarity, low body temperature, low blood pressre, high abdomenal fat deposit, no energy

http://www.motherearthherbs.com/digestive.html

if any of you need informatin on this topic please ask and  will assist


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 4, 2004)

Let me get this straight.  You go in and get a colonoscopy and they give you Paxil?  I think I'd change doctors. lol

Hope you're up and at 'em soon man.  Keep us posted.  That is interesting stuff.


----------



## Katia7 (Apr 4, 2004)

I agree with everything hardasnails is saying...
Most of the time, regular Drs don't even look into things.  They're more worried about their paychecks then curing a person.  
I've been to different Drs and they prescribe the same thing over and over.  Most of that stuff just covers up the problems but doesn't cure them.  If the colonoscopy comes normal they call in IBS and tell you to learn how to live with it.  It's nearly impossible to live with IBS.
When I went to a holistic Dr, instead of calling it IBS he gave me a whole list of things thhat could be causing my symptoms and said that someone who's young shouldn't have these problems at all (we're in the process of running tests to find out what exactly it is). 

My whole point here is.. don't believe everything that Drs tell you and don't grab the 1st drug that they put you on.  Do your own research. 

And remember that what works on one person might not work the same on another... everyone's body is different.
Although candida is not the cause of everything, what you're putting into your body  DOES affect you.  I personally find that my body just does NOT agree with high protein diets.  Where as hardasnails is curing his problems with almost no carbs.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

Feel better soon hon *HUGS*


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the proof to provedrs they are wrong

TSH IS NORMAL AND  BODY TEMPERATURE LOW INDICATES HORMONAL OR YEAST InBALANCES !!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> They're more worried about their paychecks then curing a person.



I disagree.  If that were true, they wouldn't even accept your sorry ass health insurance. lol  Dr's have become products of the health insurance industry.  But you hit the nail on the head about not believing the first thing they tell you...get opinions.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Han... I sometimes get a white layer on my tongue.  But I brush it off, when I brush my teeth.  How long does it take to come back, before you realise its candida?


----------



## bigbrownbear (Apr 8, 2004)

Hang in there Bro


God Bless.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 11, 2004)

My energy levels are back up and feeling about 80% and mr happy has a big smile on his face.   I have 6 weeks off from work so I am going to make the best of it ..HEHEH  If I go back 20 lbs heavier they will be like "so what have you been doing"  getting back to normal self.  Monday I start full blown.  30 minutes am cardio 5 days a week caloires are set accrodingly with less emphasis on animal protrein and powders and more on beans.  Right now I have to let my liver heal and get things moving again in my colon.  All your health begins in your colon and people on high protein diets need to be aware of this or it will cause sevre health problems in the future.  Also learn from my mistakes. THIS WAS NOT CAUSED FROM STEROIDS because I would have crashed alot early then when I did.  My suggestion to people is to eat alot more varity of different source of protein becuae it will help body to assimulate and digest things alot more efficently and your body be thanking you.  

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=hardasnails


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 12, 2004)

diet
1 sans tight 2 gugguls extremes 
5 grams bcass
5 grams Glutemiine
1 sans thyrocuts
cardio

5 grams bcass
5 grams Glutemiine



meal 1 
12 egg whites
1/4 cup organic brown ice
2 TBSP crushed almonds over cinnamon in brown rice
2 sans loaded
beverly multivitamin 

12 pm 
2 guggls extremes 


meal 2-4, 6,7
3-4 oz lean meat cooked
1/4 cup beans dry
1 TBSP EFAS
veggies

1/2 hour pre workout /immediately post workout
5 grams BCAAS
5grams Glutemine
1 sans tight
2 guggul extreme
sans thyrocut

post workout
2 sans loaded
1.5 scoops egg protein beverly
1/2cup organnic creame of brown rice

about 7 pm 
2 guggul extrems 
1 sans thyrocut

hour and a half later repeat meal 2 

3 hours later repeat meal 3 

1/2 before 2  meals ,bed time
1 tsp psyllium husk
1 TBSP bentonite
2 oz aloe vera juice
1 acidopholis

my whole objective is to keep healthy and to system flushed and less strain on the liver to minimal with less animal protein and still have alot of caloires and gett bigger and leaner at same time

cardio 4-5 days a week 30 minutes alternating machines with interval and everyting else 


i learned to take digestive enzymes with ever meal to help assimulation of all nutrients.  i find this very beneficial.  I am lean out nicely and eating alot of caloires so I am headed in right direction once again


----------



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2004)

Nails, it looks like around the 3 month point thyroid suppression is imminent with GH from user experience, so T3 is often used around that time period and on forward.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 12, 2004)

i am using syntrax guggulesterones and seem to be doing just fine !!thanks to GoPro for bringing that to my attention.  I am slowly gettng back to normal.   I have next test april 27 and I am going to hve them test for inactive t-3 as well.   Thanks mudge for important info I will keep that in mind for next time as well. I stop gh in november and was completely off things and thyroid seems to be normal and then it looked like it shut down from there


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 12, 2004)

omg! ur like an animal!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

your diet outline look superb-Im impressed. Glad to hear that you are feeling much better. 

question- are you taking the acidopholis with the bentonite/psyllium mixture? I was under the impression it was best to take at different times.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck with things bro... It looks like folks throw in T3 at the 3 month point and run it for 6-8 weeks and taper down, 25mcg to 12.5mcg and then stay off it for about 4 weeks, and then go back on as needed (if the GH is still being run).

Insulin response issues as well but I know you are or were running slin with it for that.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

yes, ur supposed to take the acidophilus after you *ahem* clear yourself out. 

i am so happy you're improving, u've been trying to get better a long time


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 12, 2004)

well if you body is wiped of flora then you need to replace the good stuff first !! so you can put a defense.  going to hit a colonic next week and a liver flush following week.  I think I got some gall stones in there that need to come out.  reconstruction starts june 1 st !! and getting ready for VEGAS 2005 YEAH BOY !!  slow and steady and GOPRO is going to be my guide, everyting would ahve worked out fine except for this LONG ROAD BLOCK. WELL ITS ABOUT OVER AND TIME TO GET BACK ON BAND WAGON !!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 12, 2004)

good4you! and good luck!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 14, 2004)

training days
4 times a day inbetween meals 
2.5 grams bcaas
2.5 gr glutemine
no creatine because of liver function
1 sans loaded


here is current diet
7
12 egg whites
1/4 cup creame brown rice
2 tBSP crushed almonds 
1 sans loaded
1 thyro cuts
2 gugguls
beverly multi

10, 1 330,
1 pm 
2 guggules
1 thyrocut


meal 2-4
4-5 oz cooked chicken, beef, lean protein
1/4 cup of mung beans
1 tsp coconut oil
1 tsp EFA


530 
1 sans tight 

600
1 hour prior
preworkout
50 grams whey isolate
2 TBSP of MCT 
1 thyro cuts 
2 gugguls 

train 7 pm

immediatly post 
50 grams whey isolate
1/2  cup dry creame of rice 80 carbs 
2000 mgs C


9-10 
5 oz lean protein
veggies
1 TBSP sunflower seeds
1 tsp cocconut oil

 small protein shake or 10 egg whites before bed time if still hungry

non workout days everthing the same
cut post workout meal and replace with

5 oz lean protein
veggies
1 TBP EFAS 

in between meals
3-4  1 tsp bentonite 1 tsp of psyllium husk/ aloe vera juice/ splash o lemon/

1 digestive enzyme ever meal
1 acidopholis every meal


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2004)

HAN, how mugh GH were you using and for how long? Curious...

Hope things are looking up.


----------

